# Meteor Showers not being announced any more?



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 28, 2020)

So my friend went TTing a lot when she got the game, searching for meteor showers! Isabelle would announce there would be a meteor shower on those dates and then usually she'd find Celeste wandering her island and get a recipe from her.
I have literally not through my whole time of playing (even when TTing) had any meteor showers, so I was hoping to go to her place and wish on some stars (Which I had previously done at her island) but now when she goes back to those dates Isabelle doesn't mention meteor showers like she did before and Celeste doesn't show up??


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't think I've ever had one announced - I've had meteor showers, and I've had Celeste show up at my town, but I've never had Isabelle tell me there's going to be a meteor shower.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Apr 28, 2020)

They're pretty rare but she does announce them. I was doing the campsite method last night and they would pop up sometimes during those announcements.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 28, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> They're pretty rare but she does announce them. I was doing the campsite method last night and they would pop up sometimes during those announcements.


Yeah! My friend was going to dates where Isabelle had announced them but she wasn't announcing them (And Celeste isn't showing up, but there are shooting stars??)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 28, 2020)

There are often shooting stars w/o any announcements Meteor Showers just means it'll be more consistent they should very much still be there, i'll be attempting to find some when I wake up to TT GL : )

To add my BF just tonight had a Meteor Shower from Isabelle! ^^


----------



## absol (Apr 28, 2020)

I think she never does another announcement when you've already played the day before 1x but I'm not sure


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 28, 2020)

mentali said:


> I think she never does another announcement when you've already played the day before 1x but I'm not sure



Ignore i'm tired LOL


----------



## Saga (Apr 28, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Yeah! My friend was going to dates where Isabelle had announced them but she wasn't announcing them (And Celeste isn't showing up, but there are shooting stars??)



This is because Isabelle only ever makes a day's announcements once. She won't make any announcements the second time you TT to any given date.

The meteor shower will still happen. isabelle just won't bother telling you about it again, because the game recognizes that it isn't a new day for you.

Also, Celeste and shooting stars do not always go together. I have had 3 meteor showers and 3 Celeste visits, but I have never had Celeste visit during a meteor shower. the two events are completely separate.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 28, 2020)

why does isabelle only announce it sometimes?

I've been playing since the beginning, not tting and isabelle has announced a meteor shower a grand total of 1 time. but I've had celeste and meteor showers at least like 7-10 times. I'm pretty sure I've also often had Celeste and a meteor shower

does meteor shower specifically mean it's going to be very heavy shooting stars? but even with that definition I definitely had one of those before she ever announced it. whats even the point if she doesn't always announce it lol


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2020)

i’ve only had two meteor showers and isabelle never announced any of them aha


----------



## tajikey (Apr 28, 2020)

Saga said:


> This is because Isabelle only ever makes a day's announcements once. She won't make any announcements the second time you TT to any given date.
> 
> The meteor shower will still happen. isabelle just won't bother telling you about it again, because the game recognizes that it isn't a new day for you.
> 
> Also, Celeste and shooting stars do not always go together. I have had 3 meteor showers and 3 Celeste visits, but I have never had Celeste visit during a meteor shower. the two events are completely separate.


I wouldn't say completely separate. The one and only announced meteor shower I had, Celeste was there.


----------



## Saga (Apr 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I wouldn't say completely separate. The one and only announced meteor shower I had, Celeste was there.



Right, but I had three where she wasn't, so it seems pretty random to me... IDK. Maybe there's an increased chance she shows up on a meteor shower night, but we'd need to look at datamined numbers to be sure.




Sloom said:


> why does isabelle only announce it sometimes?
> 
> I've been playing since the beginning, not tting and isabelle has announced a meteor shower a grand total of 1 time. but I've had celeste and meteor showers at least like 7-10 times. I'm pretty sure I've also often had Celeste and a meteor shower
> 
> does meteor shower specifically mean it's going to be very heavy shooting stars? but even with that definition I definitely had one of those before she ever announced it. whats even the point if she doesn't always announce it lol



Yes, she only announces it on nights with very heavy, near-constant shooting stars (hundreds of them in even just a couple hours). But I've seen a lot of people say she didn't announce a shower on nights when they had a ton of shooting stars, so maybe the programming is messed up somehow. I agree - what's the point in having her announce them if she isn't consistent?


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just this morning Isabel announced one for my town. I have not tt but I don't know that it would make a difference.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 28, 2020)

Sometimes you seem to have a night when every so often you'll get 2 or 3 or 5 shooting stars all in a row. If you're quick you can look up when you hear the first one and maybe catch a few. This is not a meteor shower.

When the meteor shower happens it's nearly a constant stream of them and you get bored wishing on them pretty quick because you've done 40 in a row.


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Apr 28, 2020)

feels like I haven't had ANY shooting stars since the Cherry blossom festival @_@. I also hit the 200 wish mark then so I'm SERIOUSLY hoping there isn't a shooting star glitch like there was a balloon glitch...


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 28, 2020)

The meteor showers are locked to their dates each year btw, so write em down as you farm em!


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Apr 28, 2020)

Noted! But since my last meteor shower I don't think I had even had shooting stars AT ALL after reaching 200 wishes. That's why I hope there isn't another glitch.


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Apr 29, 2020)

Welp. My game must be a mind reader because Isabelle announced a meteor shower today. lmao


----------

